# Best Oil for an ugraded 2004 Jetta IV



## jetta_god (Jun 25, 2008)

I upgraded my jetta a bit and i want to kno the BEST oil. Obviously a full synthetic, but which brand. i have always used M1 Full Syn. 5-30. Is there a better oil for high performance?
I am running a 2.0 with a Garrett GT3071R turbo and a Godspeed intercooler kit. I also installed a freeflow cat. with a glasspacked exhaust system. An AEM intake and a UNIchip perforamce chip. thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Best Oil for an ugraded 2004 Jetta IV (jetta_god)*

The VW recommendation for stock gasoline engines is VW 502.00 rated oil. For a stock 2.0L engine, the oil change interval is 10,000 miles. VW 502.00 rated oils include:
Mobil 1 0W-40
Castrol Syntec 5W-40, 0W-30
Valvoline Synpower 5W-40
Valvoline Max Life Synthetic 5W-30
plus a bunch of harder to find brands
Of course, since your car is modified, check the recommendations from the makers of the modification parts. Although combining several modifications may make it hard to determine what the best choice is for your car.
To determine oil change interval with your modified engine, you probably want to take oil samples every few thousand miles and send them to an oil analysis company to see how much life there is in the oil. Once you do that for one oil change period (when the oil analysis says "change the oil"), you can continue to use that interval in the future.


----------



## jetta_god (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Oil for an ugraded 2004 Jetta IV (tjl)*

thanks. i got castrol. u used to to penzoil plat. if i am using castrol syntec would the interval be the same?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Best Oil for an ugraded 2004 Jetta IV (jetta_god)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta_god* »_thanks. i got castrol. u used to to penzoil plat. if i am using castrol syntec would the interval be the same? 

Given that your engine is modified, check the recommendations from the vendors of the modification parts (like the turbo and chip) and/or take oil analysis samples every few thousand miles during the first oil change interval to figure out how long your oil is lasting in your engine. VW's 10,000 mile recommendation is for a stock 2.0L engine, but your modified engine may wear out the oil faster than that.


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

Might want to try full synthetic Motul or Elf DID. I am using ELF DID Excellium 5W40 and can get it shipped to me from Germanautoparts.com for a little more than what I was paying for Castrol. The Elf DID is a full synthetic grade IV oil where as Castrol (grade III) due to some legal loopholes might not really be.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (uglybaby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uglybaby* »_Might want to try full synthetic Motul or Elf DID. I am using ELF DID Excellium 5W40 and can get it shipped to me from Germanautoparts.com for a little more than what I was paying for Castrol. The Elf DID is a full synthetic grade IV oil where as Castrol (grade III) due to some legal loopholes might not really be. 

Castrol Syntec 5W-40 = Group III
Castrol Syntec 0W-30 = Group IV


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Best Oil for an ugraded 2004 Jetta IV (jetta_god)*

Pentosin High Performance 5w-40 is the best.
100% true synthetic and Vw approved.
All I use. All others that claim a 100% syntheitc, truw synthetic are just hydrocracked, not a poa group IV/V base stock.
Jason


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Oil for an ugraded 2004 Jetta IV (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_All others that claim a 100% syntheitc, truw synthetic are just hydrocracked, not a poa group IV/V base stock.
Jason

How can you say "all others"? 
There are over 200 oils on the 502 00 approved list.
Perhaps you'd like to re-phrase that.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Best Oil for an ugraded 2004 Jetta IV (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_All I use. All others that claim a 100% syntheitc, truw synthetic are just hydrocracked, not a poa group IV/V base stock.
Jason

Yeah dude, where are you basing your "all others" from? For instance Elf Excellium NF 5w40 is a true synthetic...? 
Pentosin High Perf is definitely an approved 502.00 oil but not necessarily the end all of oils. Hopefully you meant your comment in a "generally speaking" context. You are going to be eating alive...


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Castrol Syntec 5W-40 = Group III
Castrol Syntec 0W-30 = Group IV

I was referring to 5W40 weight when I compared the Elf DID to the Castrol. 
But all in all...
Pentosin full synthetic, Elf, Motul in 5W40 weights are good choices at a comparable price point to Castrol Syntech or Mobile 1.  
God I love oil. I wish it was safe to drink...or at least use as a topping.


_Modified by uglybaby at 4:03 PM 8-29-2008_


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

dont forget the first,and maybe the best AMSOIL, it may not be listed but meets and exceeds all VW requirements, 172,000 on my chipped ko-4 01 wolfie says its great changed every 10,000 miles with amsoil filter


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Best Oil for an ugraded 2004 Jetta IV (franz131)*

Ok,.I will re-phrase that D*ck! 
US oils that claim Fully synthetic, 100% synthetic may not be a true 100% synthetic oil from a synthetic base stock. 
I could careless if VW approves it. It still may not be 100% synthetic. In the US you can call something synthetic even though it may come from a group II,III base stock but have a synthetic additive package or some form of a synthetic added. 
In Europe it is a different story. If an oil says 100% synthetic is has to be from a Group IV/V base stock or synthetic base stock oils. Additive packages should be all synthetic but I cannot remember if that package has to also be 100% synthetic or not.
So what i mean by all others who claim a 100% synthetic are just that. Any oils made in the US are usually not, these are the general oils that you can buy off the shelf, I don't even want to get into the boutique oil companies. 
I am talking Mobil 1, Castrol (- 0w-30 german oil, if you can find it), Valvoline, bla bla bla....
I have used pentosin oil for about 20+ years. I have also used Lubro-moly as well. All 100% synthetic and probably the best oil around. 
No grand advertising, no super duper claims, just a great oil for the same price as a group II, III oil off the shelf. 
I used mobil 1 once in our Vr6 jetta, what a slug after that oil change. I dumped it for Pentosin and what a difference in power and smoothness.
I also use it in my Alfa's. I have used them for many years in my alfa's as well. I show very little wear on most of the high wear parts like cam lobes. The MOS2 and high zinc in these German oils are fantastic and have kept my engines clean and running strong for years.
My alfa 3.0L V6 has used it for almost 10 years, I did some maintenance on a few weeks back and all the internals are like new, I still have plenty of piston wall scoring as well, like they where brand new. BTW this is a 17 year old car. 
My jetta is clean as well. 
I have seen others use crappier oil and when I tear down their motors (I am an Alfa mechanic) They are just crudded up and you can see the wear, especially on the cams (flat tappet). 
I just suggest using Pentosin. If you don't then you don't.
I never said it was the end all oil. Please do not put words into my mouth!!!
The question was:
"Best Oil for an ugraded 2004 Jetta IV"
This question is endless. I could have said Pentosin and left it at that, AT least I gave some sort of valid reason to Use the godamn oil. I see no real explanation why to use any of the other oils mentioned if any???
Like I said just because VW approved over 200 oils does not mean they are any good. They may do the job but there is always a better oil. How do you think those oil companies got VW's approval? yes my friend...$$$$.
Take care. 

_Modified by AZV6 at 9:57 PM 8-31-2008_


_Modified by AZV6 at 10:08 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (rodhotter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodhotter* »_dont forget the first,and maybe the best AMSOIL...

The best? Says whom?

_Quote, originally posted by *rodhotter* »_...it may not be listed but meets and exceeds all VW requirements...

Meets and exceeds? Says whom? Amsoil? You've got to be kidding. Forgetting for a moment the obvious conflict of interest; given the half truths and outright fabrications of their marketing rhetoric, I don't think anything Amsoil says is worth the paper it is printed on.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (shipo)*

Haha...right on!! Exactly!! You have to be nuts to believe their claims, redline too. 
boutique oil companies crack me up. There the only ones with claims after claims.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (AZV6)*

Wow...settle down man. Temper, temper. I was merely seeing if you would back up your "best oil" claim with something of a valid point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was actually going to use Pento HP on my new 2.0T but opted for the Elf instead...


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_Wow...settle down man. Temper, temper. I was merely seeing if you would back up your "best oil" claim with something of a valid point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


+1
Seriously AZV6, had you qualified your statment with 'US oils', none of this would have happend. We actually agree with you.
You're correct in many ways about the base oil groups but your view is simpler than the reality. 
First, GPIII is called 'unconventional' in Europe, 'synthetic' in N.A.. Nearly all synthetic finished will have some GPIII or GPV to maintain additive solubility.
Oil manufacturers don't view the different base oil groups as rigidly as marketers and consumers do, they blend bases and additives to achieve performance goals. There is no stigma from using more or less GPIII or GPIV, only more or less prformance and more or less cost.
Euro oils have more GPIV base oils because they're needed to meet the performance requirements. There'd be more of it in N.A. oils if domestic cars needed it and we would pay for it.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (franz131)*

I am fine. 
Yes your right. But I did not want to get that detailed. 
I agree there is actually very very good group III hydricracked oils out there. AGIP which we use a lot of a very good. 
Maybe I should have mentioned US oils, oh well. I did not mention specifically N.A oils as I would expect most to understand or assume that is what I am referring to as well being in N.A and European oils are not super easy to get here but not hard either. The oil off the shelf is what most consumers will use due to convienence and 98% of it is made in the US/Canada.
My point is that if you want the best oil I suggest trying to fine a true Grp IV/V poa base stock oil, with a good additive package (most of the time proprietary information, but Pentosin does conveniencea nice dose of MOS2 and Zinc which protect your motor and moving parts very well.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (rodhotter)*

Amsoil ain't on the list of approved is it, why would other mfgs of oil spend money to have VW test the oil to approve it, Read European car this months about OIL. There is a difference words mean something, if it's APPROVED it's not the same as meets or exceeds..I guess it exceeded it so much VW doesn't list it? Why is that, amongst all the oils that are listed OK for VW/Audi, why again to 2nd guess a mfg, based on superior knowledge or maybe reading too many ads?


----------

